# thanksgiving dinner



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i know most of you are gone for thanksgiving but.. i was just curious. do your babies get a special dinner on thanksgiving? i was thinking about making something for leise but i dont know what to make


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Mine get a little taste of turkey, after all they are spoiled Maltese


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie cant ... soo I will prob give him a few extra Pup Corn treats! He will be happy as long as he gets to run the whole house all day and be with me


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I just made Deni and the other furkids some Turkey Rolls (DH had some ground turkey in the fridge that he hadn't used yet!):

Turkey Rolls

1# ground turkey
1/2 to 3/4 cup bread crumbs
2 Tbsps parmesean cheese
1 tsp garlic powder (I only used 1/4 tsp)

Mix ingredients together like a meatloaf, form into two mini loaves and place on a greased cookie sheet. Bake at 350F for 30-40 minutes. Internal temp should be 170-180F when done. Let cool and slice to appropriate serving size. Can be frozen also.

Now, this is a new recipe for me so I don't know how they will like it. Everyone won't be eating until about 1pm in our house. I also added about 2 tsp of parsley flakes (would have preferred fresh, but didn't have any). They're also getting a couple of pieces of dehydrated sweet potato and a spoonful of thier Honest Kitchen food for their "greens". I think they need to celebrate just like everybody else!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup got an extra scoop of Merrick's Thanksgiving Day Dinner. she is konked out right now as we speak. just like The Boy









ann marie and the "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz" buttercup


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> the buttercup got an extra scoop of Merrick's Thanksgiving Day Dinner. she is konked out right now as we speak. just like The Boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what Beastie got. Ya gotta LOVE Merrick's! They've got the best selections, don't they?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I made some chili yesterday and before adding any spices to the browned ground beef I dipped some out for Sassy to have today. She found it to be a very special meal.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Max got to come to my sis's house to meet the family for the first time. I was not going to experiment with different foods with him around some one else's rugs.









He loved playing with his new cousins (teen boys), absolutely loved all the new people attention. Socializing him around town has been working. This boy had no fear or shyness. That was a special treat for him. We kept his regular kibble. He was still over joyed.









He is now konked out.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

you are so lucky, being able to take your puppy along with you for thanksgiving. i decided not to take leise because my evil aunt feeds her behind my back. and leise always comes home with a tummy ache.. so yeah..







it was lonely without her..

today i fed leise a little salmon and ham. she loved it~


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

We gave Shotzi a little turkey and stuffing.Afterwards she slept the most of the afternoon.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

I gave my sunshine a small piece of Prime rib instead of turkey, and she loves it.








we enjoyed our thanksgiving dinner with sunshine and my stomach was full


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I let Baby Gizmo have a little turkey and a little gravy on his own food. He ate like a little pig and slept the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=123056
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont they?!?!? buttercup has also recently enjoyed the Wingaling can. i pick out the bones, it comes with full size chicken wings, but she doesnt get the bones. they're big enough to see and pick out. we'll try new flavors next trip to the store









ann marie and the "yummmm-o-rama!" buttercup


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well we had roast pork because neither of us like turkey that much so Scooby had a little white pork (I know it isn't a wise thing) but he loves it. He had some roast sweet potato, broccoli and carrots with a litte gravey and I tell you he polished his plate. Now that is a SM don't you think :lol:


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

We generally don't eat meat around here, but I made quail and squab for Thanksgiving. We gave Rex a few bites...he never gets table food so this was a real treat for him! Today he is a stinker though!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=123071
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beastie gets Royal Canin dry small breed kibble ad lib, then the Merrick canned food for dinner. He always thinks dinner is treat time. I love that the ingredients are human grade and all natural, and that there are so many different kinds of dinners to choose from. I'm sure The Buttercup will enjoy the variations. The only one Beastie literally turned his nose up from was the trout dinner. Silly dog.....


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou had his first and last sample of turkey for Thanksgiving. The BM required a bath because it stuck to his fur. He just went to the groomer on Tuesday.


----------

